# DirecTV - Will they ever bring back Tivo for HD?



## farmdwg (Sep 13, 2003)

I was wondering if DirecTV would ever bring back a Tivo HD box. I am so sick of my HR20, but I have to keep it to get their HD signal.

I would buy one in a heartbeat..


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Unless someone trolling here is a Directv executive willing to divulge insider information...

Noone here will know.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

We all dream and hope! Well, some of us do anyway.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I haven't checked this non-HD forum for a while, but can you still get standard def Directivos? Or does Directv have their own SD DVR? Tivo is awesome


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

I doubt it. From what I have read DTV just bought ReplayTv from Marantz (or who ever they were owned by). Which imho a HD and SD ReplayTv would be just fine. 

mark


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

I think the chance of DirecTV going back to TiVo is between slim and none.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I haven't checked this non-HD forum for a while, but can you still get standard def Directivos? Or does Directv have their own SD DVR? Tivo is awesome


Standard Def DirecTivo's haven't been made for almost 3 years now. Still can be had on e-Bay and other online dealers though.


----------



## Lisa_from_Debary (Jan 8, 2008)

Is there no way to MOD a new Tivo (non HD)to use with Directv or do I really have to go and buy a used one?

I have one Tivo and one DVR from Directv, they should have sent me a bottle of Xanax with the stupid thing because its such a peice of ****. I routinely call them to complain and tell them that Tivo NEVER does that.

I have also told them that if they don't kiss and make up with Tivo I will be taking my business to cable so I can get a reliable Tivo.

I EXPECT to be able to sit down and watch my recorded programs, I expect the stupid thing to record what I tell it too. So far my expectations have not been met with the Directv DVR.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>MOD a new Tivo (non HD)to use with Directv

I don't understand the question

The DirecTivo (DirecTv powered by Tivo) is the ONLY Tivo that will work directly with the DirecTv MPEG2 signal... since the two internal tuners are designed to work with, and only with the MPEG2 signal

You may use a SA (StandAlone) Tivo with DirecTv but only by connecting it to a regular DirecTv receiver as a converter, so the MPEG2 (or, for new HD channels, MPEG4) signal is converted into one the SA Tivo may use... but, you will have to pay the fee to Tivo, instead of just one "dvr fee" per account to DirecTv

Don't make threats to DTV... they won't work, and you'll just raise your ire until you DO leave and go to cable

You may buy a used DTivo... there are many message threads about how to do that


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Based on the feedback and conversations at tonight's CES event.

The possibility of DirecTV and TiVo working together again, on any new product....
Is so remote... that you have a better chance of winning the lotto enough times, to purchase majority share in both companies... just to make it happen out of spite.

They are going to continue with the software update for the existing units... because it has to be done for many reasons.... no definitive dates though on it.

But past that.... they are going to continue to be supported in the same fashion that UTV is, and that some of their earliest boxes are today..... purely from the stance that they will still work... and will only receive critical updates, when they have to do it...


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

cowboys2002 said:


> We all dream and hope! Well, some of us do anyway.


I think the majority of us who have learned to love the HR20/21 would say that we hope not.

I hate the Tivo interface now


----------



## Lisa_from_Debary (Jan 8, 2008)

John T Smith said:


> >MOD a new Tivo (non HD)to use with Directv
> 
> I don't understand the question
> 
> ...


Be patient with me because I don't understand as much as you guys but Tivo has told me that I can't hook up and record two different programs with a Tivo, I can hook up one and use it that way.

Are you saying I would have to have two Directv boxes AND a Tivo to do what previously was capable of working with only the Tivo box?

Its a mute point anyway, I bid on and purchased a used one via Ebay early this morning. Now we will see what I have to go through to get them to take back their DVR. I was given the DVR for free and not charged for installation or shipping. The only problem I can see is them having a problem with me not purchasing their program guide set up, since I will be keeping the two lines that are there.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

scottjf8 said:


> I hate the Tivo interface now


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Lisa_from_Debary said:


> Be patient with me because I don't understand as much as you guys but Tivo has told me that I can't hook up and record two different programs with a Tivo, I can hook up one and use it that way.
> 
> Are you saying I would have to have two Directv boxes AND a Tivo to do what previously was capable of working with only the Tivo box?
> 
> Its a mute point anyway, I bid on and purchased a used one via Ebay early this morning. Now we will see what I have to go through to get them to take back their DVR. I was given the DVR for free and not charged for installation or shipping. The only problem I can see is them having a problem with me not purchasing their program guide set up, since I will be keeping the two lines that are there.


A Series 2 DT Standalone will work with only one DirecTV receiver, and record one channel from satellite. The "Dual Tuner" feature required analog basic cable to work. You can have a second receiver to watch another channel direct though (which is what I do).


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Lisa_from_Debary said:


> The only problem I can see is them having a problem with me not purchasing their program guide set up, since I will be keeping the two lines that are there.


They really could care less. You're still paying your 50-100+ a month programming fee which is all they care about. "Their" DVR is leased and you can return it at any time with no penalty so long as you keep up a programming package for the duration of your commitment.

If you don't care about HD then an old DirecTivo will work just fine for you.


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like it's just for Windows Media Center at the moment, but it seems like this just announced device could, perhaps, with the right software updates, be used to record from DirecTV with a Series3 or TivoHD. Maybe.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115136


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

So the a series3 HD tivo will work with An HR20 if we're willing to pay both Directv and Tivo for the service?


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 28, 2007)

Cudahy said:


> So the a series3 HD tivo will work with An HR20 if we're willing to pay both Directv and Tivo for the service?


Not quite-- I'm just saying that with this new device (which DirecTV just announced, but is not yet actually available) it might become technically possible for what you say to happen, *if *Tivo implements it in their software, which in turn could only happen if some legal/license arrangement is made between the two companies. So it's highly speculative at this point, but I haven't seen a technical reason why it couldn't be done (although there may be many legal/business reasons why it won't be even so).

And if they ever did do it, you wouldn't need an HR20, or any other DirecTV receiver other than this HDPC thing. It would be the equivalent of a cable card for DirecTV. But yes, you'd undoubtedly still have to pay both DirecTV and Tivo separately for the service that each would be providing you, just like you currently pay both Tivo and your cable company. DirecTV will count this as a receiver, so you'd have to pay their standard fee for that, but you could probably skip their DVR fee, since you wouldn't have their DVR.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

bigpuma said:


> I think the chance of DirecTV going back to TiVo is between slim and none.


Well as long as there is a chance


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

scottjf8 said:


> I think the majority of us who have learned to love the HR20/21 would say that we hope not.
> 
> I hate the Tivo interface now


Ah, Michigan fans have always been rather odd.


----------



## SLOmike (Feb 1, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Based on the feedback and conversations at tonight's CES event.
> 
> The possibility of DirecTV and TiVo working together again, on any new product....
> Is so remote... that you have a better chance of winning the lotto enough times, to purchase majority share in both companies... just to make it happen out of spite.


Thanks for the great idea Earl. I am off to by more lottery tickets. What a great way to spend all my christmas money. 

-Mike


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

As long as we're willing to fully pay Directv why wouldn't they be interested in allowing a standalone Tivo to get all their channels?
Directv would lose fewer subscribers switching to cable and Tivo would sell more boxes & subscriptions. I've been reading these threads for years and still haven't seen any reason why it isn't in their mutual interest.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

Cudahy said:


> As long as we're willing to fully pay Directv why wouldn't they be interested in allowing a standalone Tivo to get all their channels?
> Directv would lose fewer subscribers switching to cable and Tivo would sell more boxes & subscriptions. I've been reading these threads for years and still haven't seen any reason why it isn't in their mutual interest.


If a subscriber can't get a picture, whose fault would it be?


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

Isn't that the same question for people with cable cards and an S3? It seems to be doing alright for cable, FIOS & TiVo.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Cudahy said:


> As long as we're willing to fully pay Directv why wouldn't they be interested in allowing a standalone Tivo to get all their channels?
> Directv would lose fewer subscribers switching to cable and Tivo would sell more boxes & subscriptions. I've been reading these threads for years and still haven't seen any reason why it isn't in their mutual interest.


Because honestly... there has been no mass exedious to those other platforms....

The SD-DTivos still work...
The very small number (in respect to the entire population) of HR10-250 users, was tiny enough that even if everyone of them left, it wouldn't be a very big blip (and that hasn't happen, and more then half of the HR10-250's are no longer activated)

There is nothing stopying you from using a StandAlone TiVo with a DirecTV receiver...

Just that Tivo hasn't released a StandAlone that can record HD via Component or HDMI for HD channels


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Cudahy said:


> As long as we're willing to fully pay Directv why wouldn't they be interested in allowing a standalone Tivo to get all their channels?


They don't care about that. Just try and find a standalone HD recorder that can record from an HD STB though.
Or use a Series 2 Standalone.

To be practical (as in affordable), an HD recorder has to directly record the digital stream from the provider, and that is not in the cards right now for satellite and 3rd party recorders.


> Directv would lose fewer subscribers switching to cable and Tivo would sell more boxes & subscriptions. I've been reading these threads for years and still haven't seen any reason why it isn't in their mutual interest.


They have to work together to get something to work. By taking DVR development in house, they can have tighter control, and can concentrate on their features they can provide.


----------



## CiXel (Aug 29, 2003)

I wonder if the possibility would exist for HD DTV / TIVO unity with the upcoming release of the HDPC-20 and the upcoming Tivo software for the PC via Nero?


Hmmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

Geez..I don't miss all this DTV-Tivo talk. I gave up on DTV and went with cable and a TivoHD. Tivo has become much more than a DVR it's a Digital Video Retriever. I get Amazon Unbox Movies, Kids Zone, TivoCAST, Universal Swivel Search and starting in March Season Passes to Internet Content. If you like DirecTivo - wake up and smell the coffee Tivo has moved on. The TivoHD offers much more than anything DirecTV has.


Bonanza


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I would think the ONLY chance that this would happen, is that somehow TiVo would convince DirecTV to let them build (completely on their own) a directv series3 that they would market and sell and support. You would go to directv for your satellite service, but pay TiVo directly for the TiVo part of the service. (Like they used to do in the beginning).

Even if DirecTV were to go for this, I doubt TiVo would. They've publically stated that they really don't want to be in the hardware business, they would be looking for a solution like porting TiVo software to the HR20/21, which DirecTV would have no interest in doing...


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Bonanzaair said:


> Geez..I don't miss all this DTV-Tivo talk. I gave up on DTV and went with cable and a TivoHD. Tivo has become much more than a DVR it's a Digital Video Retriever. I get Amazon Unbox Movies, Kids Zone, TivoCAST, Universal Swivel Search and starting in March Season Passes to Internet Content. If you like DirecTivo - wake up and smell the coffee Tivo has moved on. The TivoHD offers much more than anything DirecTV has.
> 
> Bonanza


This is all true but the problem is that many people's cable provider is terrible and thus this really isn't an option no matter how much you like Tivo.

By the way, I've been subscribing to Internet video content for a while and playing it on my HR20 via the video streaming feature (which is going national right now).


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

No they won't.



farmdwg said:


> I was wondering if DirecTV would ever bring back a Tivo HD box. I am so sick of my HR20, but I have to keep it to get their HD signal.
> 
> I would buy one in a heartbeat..


----------



## Pictor Guy (Apr 6, 2003)

shibby191 said:


> This is all true but the problem is that many people's cable provider is terrible and thus this really isn't an option no matter how much you like Tivo.


That's partially true and maybe to a smaller extent some cable markets do or are about to get competition from the Telco's. Our local cable provider has improved but it's still not stellar. While DirecTV (IMO) has dropped in quality so there is less of a gap between the two. I would be willing to bet that more people are willing to make the leap back to cable today than 2-3 years ago and given that some may have a choice in terrestrial TV providers it makes it more compelling to drop DirecTV.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

Would it really be so expensive for Tivo to modify their standalone to get Directv? Because of the cost the most Tivo could hope for is a few hundred thousand boxes, but so what? That's a few hundred thousand more than zero.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is not a matter of cost to make the hardware directly receive DirecTV (how they will have to make an inexpensive DirecTV HD DVR), it is a matter of the agreements in place to permit it, and currently there is no agreement that allows TiVo to go on their own building DirecTV receivers.


----------



## Lisa_from_Debary (Jan 8, 2008)

shibby191 said:


> They really could care less. You're still paying your 50-100+ a month programming fee which is all they care about. "Their" DVR is leased and you can return it at any time with no penalty so long as you keep up a programming package for the duration of your commitment.
> 
> If you don't care about HD then an old DirecTivo will work just fine for you.


I don't have the money for HD at the moment. I was able to purchase an older Directv Tivo on Ebay. 
I am curious now about getting additional hard drive space, I have heard it can be done but I guess I will have to find someone in my area who can do it.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

I still haven't read any reason why it wouldn't be in Directv's financial interest to at least allow an option that would keep a few hundred thousand Tivo fans from switching to cable. The irrationality of this is why I think there's still a chance that Malone(when he takes over)might recognize this. If he doesn't then I'll switch to cable when my 10-250 dies, but this could drag on a while longer.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Cudahy said:


> I still haven't read any reason why it wouldn't be in Directv's financial interest to at least allow an option that would keep a few hundred thousand Tivo fans from switching to cable. The irrationality of this is why I think there's still a chance that Malone(when he takes over)might recognize this. If he doesn't then I'll switch to cable when my 10-250 dies, but this could drag on a while longer.


It will cost more in support and R&D then it would in getting a buck or two for a small couple hundred thousand customers. That should be pretty obvious. There *is* a reason why the GUI is the same on *all* DirecTV receivers now, HD/SD/non-DVR/DVR, they are all the same.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Cudahy said:


> I still haven't read any reason why it wouldn't be in Directv's financial interest to at least allow an option that would keep a few hundred thousand Tivo fans from switching to cable. The irrationality of this is why I think there's still a chance that Malone(when he takes over)might recognize this. If he doesn't then I'll switch to cable when my 10-250 dies, but this could drag on a while longer.


You are assuming Tivo would want to make a box that supported only those few hundred thousand potential customers. Tivo would lose money on the deal.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

What it would take for Tivo to make money on a new deal with Directv is unknown by anyone on this board. There are many variables involved, such as an extra monthly charge for Tivo subscribers. 
I do agree that if Malone doesn't care about losing a couple hundred thousand subscribers then Tivo's relationship with Directv is dead.


----------



## propermodulation (Jan 12, 2006)

or they can go with an all software solution and use the new HDPC-20 tuner that is coming out for DirecTV. They could plug it right into the USB port of the appropriate Tivo.

But if Tivo was smart, they would look as this as a BIG opportunity to make Tivo an option for new and existing DirecTV customers.

If a media center pc can support this, there is no reason this can't be done on a Tivo. It would all just be software!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

That is of course if the API's to talk to the HDPC-20 are just given out freely... so anyone can do it.

And given that the HDPC-20 right now is hand-to-hand with Microsoft...
I got a pretty good fealling that the HDPC-20 isn't going to be "open" to just anyone that wants to write software for it.


----------



## vnchenz (Jan 30, 2008)

I was reading this thred and later found this on DTV web site.
So is this old, does this only hold true for SD not HD, 
or is the whole thing BS!
Can anyone shed light on this for me?
I'm so confused

Press Release

DIRECTV to Introduce Additional TiVo Features

EL SEGUNDO and ALVISO, Calif., July 31, 2007  DIRECTV, Inc. (NYSETV), the nation's leading satellite television service provider, and TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ: TIVO), the creator of and a leader in television services for digital video recorders (DVR), will develop a software upgrade to enhance the user experience for DIRECTV customers who have DIRECTV DVRs with TiVo® service built on the Series2 platform.

*Launching in early 2008*, the new software download will provide these customers with DVR enhancements offered with the TiVo service, including a Recently Deleted Folder and Overlap Protection, as well as DIRECTV's Remote Booking feature. In addition, DIRECTV and TiVo will continue to explore ways to bring future enhancements to DIRECTV customers with TiVo receivers.

"It is important to us that our customers with TiVo service also have access to the latest DVR technology and we look forward to exploring additional opportunities with TiVo," said Derek Chang, executive vice president, Content Strategy and Development for DIRECTV, Inc. "DIRECTV's launch of these additional features underscores the uniqueness of TiVo's DVR service," said Naveen Chopra, vice president, Corporate Development and Strategy for TiVo.

DIRECTV and TiVo began their relationship in 2000 with the launch of the first DIRECTV DVR with TiVo. In April 2006, both companies announced an extension of their commercial and advertising relationship through early 2010.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That is old news, and applies only to existing hardware in the field.
It in no means infers new DirecTV TiVo hardware.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

The key line in that that has kept hope alive is "we look forward to exploring additional opportunities with Tivo". After Malone finally takes over?


----------



## vnchenz (Jan 30, 2008)

ok that is what i was thinking
but wanted to check
thanks for the info


----------

